# Hard bump on cannon bone



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Could he have gotten kicked or something? How can you tell it's bothering him if he's not lame? My mare had a lump similar to that on her hind cannon bone. We had it xrayed and nothing appeared out of the norm. I assume she got kicked, but she was never lame and it never bothered her. Good luck!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

It could be the calcification process starting from some sort of old injury. It could have been an injury that didn't even lame him up; meaning you wouldn't have known something happened.

I went thru this with one of my horses and it bothered him a lot until the process stopped. I asked the vet about removing the lump (his is about 3/4" wide by 1-1/2" long) and the vet said no; that I would be asking for needless trouble, especially since this all started after the horse hit his 20's.

I agree the vet really needs to look at it but you asked for thoughts and that's mine


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

There is a tendon that runs down the front of the cannon bone. You need to take this horse to a good 'leg vet'. All Vets are not created equal. Some are a lot better on leg work than others. Race horse and barrel racing vet specialists are the best on front leg injuries and cutting and reining horse specialists are best on rear limb injuries. It may take x-rays to see if it is a calcium deposit on the cannon bone or a problem with the tendon or tendon sheath.

Before you do that, I would go out very early in the morning and 'feel' for heat at that time. You either 'missed' this when it first showed up, or there is some heat in it now. I would palpate it aggressively. I would pick up the foot and palpate the tendon above and below and across the bump. You should be able to push the tendon around with the leg raised. The horse will flinch and try to pull the leg away if the tendon is involved. 

A good leg vet can determine if the enlargement is OK just like it is and is best left alone or if it should be blistered and removed with a product like Reducine.

You do not say how old this horse is. If it is a young horse, it could have also 'bucked' its shin. This is not likely if it is not hot and sore to the touch. Most saddle horses are not ridden hard enough have to worry about bucked shins. But, again, a good leg Vet can tell you that is what it is.


----------



## horsechica13313 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone,
This actually happened when I was away, But the horses were not going outside due to severve storms. The only thing that changed was he had a bucking bronco moment (or several moments) during our ride that day. He got wrapped, and the next morning my barn owner called and told me about the bump. My horse is 7, almost 8. And is a hunter, but hasnt jumped in a month or so.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

It wouldnt hurt too cold hose it twice a day till hes seen by a vet.


----------

